# Woodturning Symposium in Derry, NH (May 9)



## duncsuss (Apr 21, 2015)

I just registered for the New England Woodturning Symposium at Pinkerton Academy (Derry, NH) on May 9.

Anyone else planning to go? Details at the Guild of New Hampshire Woodworkers web site.


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 21, 2015)

Would love to go, but it's a bit too far from California... Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Johnturner (Apr 21, 2015)

I'll be there Duncan!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 21, 2015)

Nature Man said:


> Would love to go, but it's a bit too far from California... Chuck


Looks like you could get a round trip ticket Redding-Boston for $473, but you'd have to take a couple of days off work. You can do it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm thinking of going too. Almost forgot the date thanks for the reminder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Apr 29, 2015)

Shoot me a message me if you do decide to go, it'd be fun to meet up with another WBer


----------



## markus58 (May 4, 2018)

duncsuss said:


> I just registered for the New England Woodturning Symposium at Pinkerton Academy (Derry, NH) on May 9.
> 
> Anyone else planning to go? Details at the Guild of New Hampshire Woodworkers web site.


I'm trying to register online and something is wrong with the website. — Make


----------



## duncsuss (May 4, 2018)

Looks like the sign-up area has crashed. There's a link to send emails on the CONTACT PAGE.


----------



## Lou Currier (May 6, 2018)

I used to live in the town right next door. A good friend of mine has kids that graduated from Pinkerton and if you get in trouble I have another friend who is an attorney in Derry


----------

